# anybody using a Graco Mark V for texturing?



## TimH (Mar 12, 2008)

I am looking at getting a used one for texturing and I wonder if I could get some feedback on it -pros and cons. /tips Thanks


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm using one (I think)...Not sur if mine is called a mark 5, but I have a blue Graco texture machine...it has wheels and hopper mounted to it so you dont have to hold 50 lbs of mud over your head. Also, it comes with a small touch-up gun/hopper. If we are talking about the same machine, I like it a lot. Don't use it very often because I started subbing out my drywall/texturing work a year ago. Only issue I have it that it is a little heavy and I hate cleaning up anything related to joint compound. There is rarely any good place to do it other than a customer's front yard. (I scrape buckets and tools first and throw away 99.5 percent of the mud, but iusing the yard is still not what I want to do.


----------



## SD finisher (Mar 12, 2008)

I think the one mentioned above is a 1250. The mark v is more of a level 5 and primer/paint setup. You can shoot texture but only with the air atomizer and a compressor. It would be a good all in one setup with the atomizer. Also, Apla tech uses this to power there continuous flow system.


----------



## 375RGR (Feb 13, 2008)

We use both a Graco Hydramax 350 and the Graco Roof Rig 5030. Its like the big brothers to the Mark V. It works pretty well, You have good control over the spray and overspray is controllable unlike the hopper type setups. I think the Mark V would be ok, just not a lot of volume for its price


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

TimH said:


> I am looking at getting a used one for texturing and I wonder if I could get some feedback on it -pros and cons. /tips  Thanks


What do you need to know? I have the markV with the air atomizer which you will need for spraying texture. I also have the big hopper that attaches to it and darn happy I have. It sprays pretty darn fast so you need to move quickly, it's not at all like the hopper on wheel units as the markv is high pressure. You will also need to have a large enough air compressor for the job. I have one of those gas powered wheel barrel types that work great. 

It does a nice job but there is a little learning curve to get it down. The Graco experts are of no help. If you do get it and need some information, PM me and I'll give you my number and help you out. There's a few things I wish I would have known before I started using it...

I bought the MarkV because at the time I needed a texture machine and an airless sprayer and the mark did them both. I have mine hooked up to 150 feet of hose and have no pressure problems at all. I also run two guns off it and the machine is barely working spraying primer and paint. Very happy with it so far.


----------



## TimH (Mar 12, 2008)

*Yes, give me your number please, Brockster.*

I am new to the forum and not sure what PM is, but I would like to talk to you about the Graco V. I'd like to know all the stuff you wished you had known when you got yours. I looking at buying one in the next day or two. It has a hopper and everything except air atomizer. I haven't ever sprayed skim coat or smooth wall with an airless, but interested in trying. Most of my work is likely going to be orange peel and knockdown, however, with some painting. I know the Graco v is a lot of machine and I am getting a good price on a used one but I do wonder if it is complicated to use for texturing compared to, say, the texspray 1500 or 2000. Would i be better off to just get one of those and have a separate airless for paint? you've been through it already -what is your opinion?

Also, what maintenance issues have you had? . I understand the V can be expensive to maintain. 

You probably don't want to post your phone number on the web, but you can email it to me at [email protected].

Does anyone out there know anyone with an air atomizer for the GracoV or HD5900 for sale? I can buy new, but would rather pay less. it's just fittings, as far as I can see. Brockster, since you have one, is it something I need to buy complete, or can I make one of my own?


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

If you have an account at you local paint store they'll be able to hook you up with one at a better price than elsewhere and you'll be able to put it on your account. The only other way is to get a pole gun. Remember it's a high pressure system so you really need to be careful with what you buy... 
I'll email you my contact info but you'll really need to have the atomizer in your hands for me to walk you through it or you'll be lost. 
The only thing to really go wrong is the pump which is easy to rebuild for cheap (like any other airless) and I've heard the digital mother board can go out and that is a couple hundred dollars if it ever did go out which I doubt it will.


----------



## TimH (Mar 12, 2008)

*pole gun for texture with mark v*

since I am going to spend several hundred on an atomizer, would there be any good reason to get a pole gun instead of the atomizer kit? i imagine the price would be comparable, without actually checking...


----------



## Dillperson (Apr 28, 2010)

*Hydramax 350*



375RGR said:


> We use both a Graco Hydramax 350 and the Graco Roof Rig 5030. Its like the big brothers to the Mark V. It works pretty well, You have good control over the spray and overspray is controllable unlike the hopper type setups. I think the Mark V would be ok, just not a lot of volume for its price


I just bought a graco hydramax 350 for painting.Am I reading that I can spray texture with this rig?


----------



## Axecutioner-B (Jan 28, 2010)

Can anybody post a link to the youtube video of a guy spraying a level 5 finish with that machine ?
I remember seeing a link here on this site in some thread a couple months ago but i havent been able to ffind it on my own & i would love to see it again.


----------



## FOR THOSE ABOUT (Dec 18, 2008)

pm you the link cant post because of the lame rules here check out the ironman video while you are there


----------



## dicksdrywall (Aug 14, 2008)

You could have a boo at you tube: (Copy and paste.)

2010 Level 5 movie.wmv 
Graco T Max rasature 1 
mark v dynamartltd 
mark x dynamartltd


----------



## sanders (May 18, 2010)

*Mark V*

Mark V is a great machine. You wont make a mistake buying one. If you want to buy an used Graco make sure everything is ok. Check the pressure and as them for demo if possible. Graco parts are expensive. IF there is a problem it will cost you at least another 400$. You can paint and spray textures with it. Its awesome heavy monster. If you have more specific questions send me a personal message i will be glad to help you.


----------

